# Jelly Bean Parrot Cichlids



## manda (Feb 9, 2006)

are these dyed?
or is this color natural?


----------



## aaa (Jan 19, 2005)

it is NOT natural. they are one of the worst fish possible you can get.


----------



## Phantom_Cichlid (Jul 3, 2006)

aaa that's your opinion, I personally like them. Some are dyed while some are natural.


----------



## Gourami Swami (Jul 4, 2006)

No, Jelly bean parrots are ALL dyed, one of the worst fish you can get I agree. Blood parrots arent dyed, jellybeans are. There also is a REAL parrot cichlid, which is not available most of the time.


----------



## manda (Feb 9, 2006)

thanks!!!


----------



## aaa (Jan 19, 2005)

Phantom_Cichlid said:


> aaa that's your opinion, I personally like them. Some are dyed while some are natural.


jelly bean are dyed, while red blood parrot are not dyed as Gourami Swami said. the jelly bean will die sometime after purchase anyway. so don't waste money on them.


----------



## Puffer Pita (Jun 16, 2006)

There are jellybean parrots that are NOT dyed, but they only come in white. They are being bred now as a result of a cross between parrots and convicts. These are what are normally taken and dyed those horrific colors.


----------



## aaa (Jan 19, 2005)

Boxermom said:


> There are jellybean parrots that are NOT dyed, but they only come in white. They are being bred now as a result of a cross between parrots and convicts. These are what are normally taken and dyed those horrific colors.


i didn't know they call those jellybean too... usually i see the one with green, yellow, orange and blue color. never seen white. i remember my lfs has them but call them something else.


----------



## Puffer Pita (Jun 16, 2006)

This is a real, undyed jellybean parrot. Someone on another forum I know of breeds them, as do others, which are a cross between a blood parrot and convict. These are usually the fish that are taken and dyed.


----------



## mousey (Jan 18, 2005)

poor fish!


----------



## manda (Feb 9, 2006)

i guess i will not be getting any of these guys in the future.


----------

